# looking into new holland ls160



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

im looking into new holland ls160 skid. it is a 2001 with 1500 hours on it. seems to be in good shape, and going for the tune of 8k, enclosed with heat. i know new hollands arent as easy as a bobcat, to lift the cab, and they had their own funky attachment system, i havent gone to see it in person yet, but i would like to know if i can support bobtach attachments with this machine? i know its just a matter of welding the correct plate in, then it becomes universal, from the pictures it looks like it has the newer style plate, but i would like to know before i drive to look at it. also, whats everyones general opinion of these machines? seems like a very good machine, perfect for what i need around the yard, and some snow removal.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

It should be the same plate as Bobcat or any other brand. We have a 2002 ls180 with 2600 hours on it. It has become a very unreliable machine for snow work. For around the yard it is fine. There is just always something that leaves us stranded once or twice a winter and that is after I spend $1500 - $2000 at the shop to go over the entire machine and fix anything they think might break. Price doesn't seem to bad, you just never know when it gets that old.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I'd say thats a good price if it's in good shape. It's a smaller machine and probably standard flow but I would think it has a standard attachment plate.


----------



## PlowingPreacher (Jan 6, 2014)

I use a 2003 NH ls160 for snow removal and it works good for what I need it for. We have no problem hooking up to many other attachments.


----------

